# Substrate Suggestions?



## Cjwooster (Dec 27, 2016)

I am looking for the best substrate I should put in a black headed python enclosure? Some breeder said to use shredded paper, but I have heard that isn't the best nor the safest to use (no idea why though?). 

Also what would the best substrate be for a click clack set up? I was going to use newspaper or papertowel but if you think I should use something else, let me know


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 27, 2016)

It depends if you are looking to create a natural looking enclosure or not. For a more natural looking enclosure, try something like aspen bedding; for a cheaper substrate, you can't go past the recycled paper cat litter (Breeder's Choice or Woolworth's own brand).
Paper towel is your best option for a click clack.


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 27, 2016)

When I was in Townsville, we used newspaper for substrate in all of our enclosures. 

Now that I'm after a more natural look, I use euci mulch from Bunnings. It's cheap and one bag lets you do several medium sized enclosures.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 27, 2016)

Shredded paper is fine in my opinion. With BHP's it gives them the option to burrow so they feel quite secure. 
I use shredded paper, newspaper or breeders choice. Cheap, easy, no fuss and certainly no qualms about throwing it away.


----------



## Cjwooster (Dec 27, 2016)

I just want what is best for the snake, not fussed on looks at the moment  




Stompsy said:


> Now that I'm after a more natural look, I use euci mulch from Bunnings. It's cheap and one bag lets you do several medium sized enclosures.


Is euci mulch safe? Like, no chemicals etc that could harm the snake?



Pauls_Pythons said:


> Shredded paper is fine in my opinion. With BHP's it gives them the option to burrow so they feel quite secure.
> I use shredded paper, newspaper or breeders choice. Cheap, easy, no fuss and certainly no qualms about throwing it away.


What is breeders choice? The only breeders choice I know of is recycled kitty litter. 

Thanks for all the replies everyone!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 27, 2016)

You got it. Recycled paper pellets. Common form of reptile substrate.
I'm not saying any of these are the best but cheap and easy. All really comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 27, 2016)

Cjwooster said:


> Is euci mulch safe? Like, no chemicals etc that could harm the snake?



Yup.


----------



## Cjwooster (Dec 27, 2016)

Great, thank you for the ideas!


----------



## missie66 (Dec 28, 2016)

Substrate what about those large brownish coloured ones from the pet shop?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newhere (Dec 28, 2016)

I've tried a few and I found newspaper to work best for me.
It's far more hygienic and easier to identify and clean up waste and completely remove from the enclosure.


----------



## nick_75 (Jan 1, 2017)

I agree with the newspaper option as well. Ease of through cleaning should rate the highest on any keepers list when choosing substrate. I change the newspaper every time is see waste and it only takes a few seconds. I collect newspaper from local cafes so it doesn't cost me a cent either.


----------



## Cjwooster (Jan 1, 2017)

Do you just lay newspaper down or do you shed it?


----------



## nick_75 (Jan 1, 2017)

I lay it down. Multiple layers to soak up any moisture.


----------



## Newhere (Jan 1, 2017)

Never shred it or you'll end up with a cranky snake from them not being able to read any of it.

I just lay it flat in heaps of layers with the comics and horoscopes facing up and always try have a pretty girl under his hide.


----------



## Cjwooster (Jan 2, 2017)

Haha I'll do the best I can, just started building my click clack tonight. Will post a photo when im done


----------



## Wokka (Jan 2, 2017)

In click clacks aroll of paper towel goes a long way.


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 2, 2017)

And is more absorbent than newspaper.


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 13, 2017)

I use the euci mulch for my lizards, paper towel/newspaper for hatchlings and shredded paper for my adult woma. I tried sand for her but I really didn't like it and she kept on ingesting it which wasn't overly good for her and had a lot more trouble shedding...

over all shredded would have to be my favourite


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 13, 2017)

Is that why my little guy is always more interested in the paper and trying to turn it over


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 13, 2017)

Newhere said:


> Never shred it or you'll end up with a cranky snake from them not being able to read any of it.
> 
> I just lay it flat in heaps of layers with the comics and horoscopes facing up and always try have a pretty girl under his hide.


Is that why my little guy is always more interested in the paper and trying to turn it over...


----------

